# DUKES Santa Clara Co Car show-Pizza Jacks San Jose



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be there to give everyone hugs.

:yes:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 9 2011, 12:33 PM~19827771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 9 2011, 12:33 PM~19827771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 17 2011, 11:14 AM~19892743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 9 2011, 12:33 PM~19827771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT THE SOULEROS WERE HAVING A SOULEROS BALL ON THIS DATE AT PIZZA JACKS? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 18 2011, 08:02 PM~19905424
> *I THOUGHT THE SOULEROS WERE HAVING A SOULEROS BALL ON THIS DATE AT PIZZA JACKS? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




:nono: :nono:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

>


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

:fool2: :run: :h5: hno:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

See you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Mar 7 2011, 04:41 PM~20036829
> *See you guys there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 9 2011, 12:33 PM~19827771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 1 2011, 10:34 AM~19988440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JOHN WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING BRO LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Mar 9 2011, 01:29 PM~20051651
> *JOHN WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING BRO LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's up Jess, how you been?

I am not sure what that little guys is, it must be new. 
But, I thought it was a funny.


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT




> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 17 2011, 12:14 PM~19892743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :yes:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE JOHN .. :wave:.. HAVE MY RAFFLE PRIZES READY ... :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 13 2011, 12:20 PM~20081291
> *SEE YOU THERE JOHN .. :wave:.. HAVE MY RAFFLE PRIZES READY ...  :biggrin:
> *


Right on Joe and we will have plenty of raffle prizes for you.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Dora ~smile~,Feb 14 2011, 11:29 PM~19872632]
TTT








[/quote]










:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Mar 22 2011, 08:03 PM~20155163
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 21 2011, 08:39 PM~20146255
> *:thumbsup: CANT WAIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Gonna be a good time.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:39 PM~20147559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: T T T !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKEYOUUP!;13930468 said:


> T T T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

53CHEVY'S said:


>


A little over 2 weeks away.
Gonna have a lot of raffle prizes, DJ Frank Perez and awards.
Don't forget to come and have some cold beers too.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> I THOUGHT THE SOULEROS WERE HAVING A SOULEROS BALL ON THIS DATE AT PIZZA JACKS? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:




wats up pauly? no, the souleros thing is the following sat 7/23/11


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are a few pic's from last year's show.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

*11 more days*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


>


T T T !


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

FYI, the entry fee is $20 per car, truck and/or motorcycles and $10 for bicycles. No cost for spectators. 

We will have alot of raffle prizes including a nice car stereo system.


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

How much are the vendor spots?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Tbags49 said:


> How much are the vendor spots?


$75
What are you selling?
You can give us some of what your selling for our raffle.
You can PM me if you want.
John


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

T T T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

EL MOOSE said:


> T T T


Couple more days:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

53CHEVY'S said:


> i'll be there supporting my kuzn paul duenas...driving from sac


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE............SEE EVERYONE THERE :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for a Kool show. Now post some pics, I saw lots of cameras


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY......THANK'S DUKE'S FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:

AND THANK'S FOR THE KENWOOD SYSTEM........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Good show Dukes! Had a good time and met new friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a great time ........lots a cars great gente to meet. Great show........


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wanted to thank each and everyone who came out to the Duke's SC Co. Car Show yesterday and making it a success! Looking forward to next year... Moose will be posting some pictures shortly. "smile"


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

GOOD SHOW DUKES!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Good show Duke's,
Meet some old and new friends..


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Had a great time ........lots a cars great gente to meet. Great show........


*nice to have met you bro....much love BIG RASTA*



Dora ~smile~ said:


> Just wanted to thank each and everyone who came out to the Duke's SC Co. Car Show yesterday and making it a success! Looking forward to next year... Moose will be posting some pictures shortly. "smile"


my kuzn paul showed me your ride and i was loving the color on the truck. very nice color!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *nice to have met you bro....much love BIG RASTA*
> 
> 
> 
> my kuzn paul showed me your ride and i was loving the color on the truck. very nice color!


Thank's bro! and it was nice to have met you too.:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

67VERT said:


> I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY......THANK'S DUKE'S FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> AND THANK'S FOR THE KENWOOD SYSTEM........:thumbsup:


Thanks for showing us support Joe!
And, congrats on the stereo system bro!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting up the pictures El Moose.
Good job as usual!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:




:rofl: great shot!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 337753



:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

QUOTE=LowriderLobo;14312823]


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

TISHA said:


> :thumbsup::worship:



Nice Pic's Tisha!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


> QUOTE=LowriderLobo;14312823]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


>


Congrats homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Video.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

67VERT said:


> I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY......THANK'S DUKE'S FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> AND THANK'S FOR THE KENWOOD SYSTEM........:thumbsup:


:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr.G said:


> Good show Dukes! Had a good time and met new friends. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## marine1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I Finally checked out the Link El Moose Thanks Bro for all the memories and Pics


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice pic of my sons bike had a good time


EL MOOSE said:


>


----------

